# IIS to Apache Migration



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone know of any IIS to Apache Migration tools out there?

thnx


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I just copy-pasted when I switched to Apache.


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

Be a little more specific.

The current config I have on IIS is
-three sites
-multiple IP addresses
-php
-MySQL database

You can't really just copy and paste that type of stuff.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Much of it you can. The HTML files and such go into the htdocs folder. All the database files go into the data folder under mysql. PHP files follow HTML files to the same locations at the HTML files. If you use multiple IPs and such just teach Apache to intercept the data requests based on that and forward accordingly.


----------

